# work started



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

Thought i would share what i have started on,
My Datsun 180B 1979 it wasn't in bad condition but loads of small marks and chips and needing rear arches i decided to get it done right

Plans for it
custom suspension
R200 vlsd diff
15" compomotive rims,
sam night fire red color
FJ20ET with aftermarket management system
Anyway here are some pictures for you (will try and keep updated if you guys want?)








[imghttp://homepage.ntlworld.com/n.dowson/180B0003.JPG[/img]

























hopefully get it better than it was
(before)


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

wow I've never seen one of those in that pretty good condition.
even with all the rust looks great. :thumbup:
what engine you have in it? amazing looking in the last pic :jawdrop:
keep posting updates. at least I'm interested hehe :cheers:


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

FJ20ET engine used in a R30 skyline or S12 gazelle JDM










I have a few other datsuns also one i put a VG30E from a 300zx in and i have a 510 which is locked away nice and safe


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Ant-dat said:


> FJ20ET engine used in a R30 skyline or S12 gazelle JDM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that's what I call an engine  keep up the good work dude.
btw do you know where to get datsun parts online?


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

i have used www.datsunsport.com a few times there is also http://www.maddat.com.au/home.htm
both of these are in Oz but very helpfull
guess it would depend what your looking for though


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

I get my parts from www.everythingnissan.com
They sell parts at 25% under list, and they have searched around inventories of other dealers around the country to find old Datsun roadster parts for me. 
You can always go down to your local Nissan dealer. They will special order the parts if they are still available and tell you if they are not.


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

ahh ok  thx, by BTW what's happenning in there? how's the datsun work going? I''ve just unloaded my rear differential to fix it. and already received my wiring harness today, dunno when I'll be starting up with that. but by now tomorrow diff is going to be fixed or upgraded if possible  it is a dana 30 with 4.10 or 4.11 gears in it, do you know what can I put in there instead to make final gear run faster? I hope somebody answer before taking it to surgeon.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

i'm using a S13 vlsd into a S12 casing 3.9 just got to sort out shafts for it,
I know the S12 diff is almost a bolt in on a few datsun with minimal modification.

Theis weekend i built the front coilovers just trying to sort out a good set of shocks and send hubs off to be machined so i can upgrade the front brakes


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

thought a little update was in order
www.datsuns.co.uk/FFJ/Shell/shell.html

i'll keep updates as it goes if people want?


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Please provide some details on the bodywork. Looks like you've removed the paint on a lot of small areas in order to make repairs. What kind of wire wheels did you use? I guess you are planning to weld closed any holes? Are you making any patch panels? 
I am planning to have my roadster tub dipped in a solution that removes all paint and rust and then immediately primed. I will do some of the body work before that and some of it after. Any tips?


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

i have been using a wire brush on a air tool and some of these
http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?cId=101282&ts=27341&id=45730
they are fantastic at removing rust spots with out damage to the metal,
thre was 2 small holes on the top of the inner guard whichi cut back to good metal and welded a section in and dressed it back nice and flush, the on;y other area thats bacd on the shell is the rear arches which i'm using old front guards are repair sections as the profile is teh same

the best way tbh would be to have the shell blasted but it's very costly for that here and there is always a distortion risk, i maybe do that to my 510.

Hope to ahve the bay in paint this week so more pics to follow


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

a little update, engine bay in color
pics are not the best will get better ones later tonight while i refit front supension


----------

